
An actual PHP hammer with the claw on both sides - neilk
http://flic.kr/s/aHsjz16tWo
======
seldo
How do I nominate a double-clawed hammer as the new logo of PHP?

~~~
fredley
<http://php.net/download-logos.php>

> In case you have found some PHP logos, icons or other material around the
> web, feel free to point those out to us, so we can include them here, if
> appropriate.

------
roel_v
I've been using PHP for well over 10 years, and I love this thing. It seems
like most commenters take this as a snub to PHP, I don't see it that way at
all. Note that the guy who made this is also a PHP dev and has been for a long
time.

~~~
maratd
> I've been using PHP for well over 10 years, and I love this thing.

You're not alone. There are many of us. PHP powers the Internet, period.
Facebook, Wikipedia, Wordpress, Drupal, etc. etc. You can whine all you want
about this and that, but you can't argue with success.

As far as hammers go, I had my wife make me a stuffed PHP elephant! It's on my
desk right now.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Period?

C powers the Internet, period. Facebook, Wikipedia, Wordpress, Drupal, etc.
etc. You can whine all you want about this and that, but you can't argue with
success.

~~~
skrebbel
Yeah yeah smart kid. And x86 machine code, and transistors, and electrons. And
sand, and don't forget about the high-tech machines that were used to make the
chips.

~~~
ktizo
Kittens power the internet, everybody knows that.

------
gooddelta
Quite possibly the best thing I've seen this month. You can hammer nails using
the side... Sorta.

------
K2h
If you offset one side, it might actually be useful for longer nails that are
already started, you could turn the Hamm... I mean claw tool around and
continue to extract the nail where you don't have to tilt the handle all the
way down and put that narly bend in the nail. Nice job on the construction.

------
ertdfgcb
Wow, he did a really good job of making that weld disappear.

~~~
bigiain
Yeah, I love how it's two perfectly good hammers, cut in half ; with the most
important bit thrown away, and the rest "cut-n-pasted" together, then lovingly
smoothed over so you cant tell… I think I've seen that before…

------
vibrunazo
I want one with JavaScript written on it. And a curved nail with DOM written
on it.

~~~
web_chops
and of course the handle is semi-colon shaped and completely optional!

~~~
rplnt
With completely being not so complete. Sometimes they change the code flow.

------
skrebbel
_want_!!

If you're going to make more, please announce; I'm buying.

------
gyaresu
I've seen worse Kickstarters.

------
jboggan
I don't know what exactly to call this corner of the world, but this is
exactly why I love it.

~~~
brendanobrien
couldn't agree more.

------
captn3m0
Rasmus Lerdorf was at my college recently, and he too describes PHP in the
very same terms.

>GG: Your take in one line on PHP.

>RL: In one line…it’s a web hammer - the one tool that you can use to solve
any web problem you have.

Full interview at <http://gg.ieeeiitr.com/rasmus_interview.php>

The interview was for the college IEEE magazine.

------
redstar504
Where do I place an order?

------
liamcampbell
I'm sure there's a joke somewhere in its resemblance to a Ruby pickax, but
I'll leave it for someone else to sort out.

------
steelaz
Right now this is the top post on HN. Why?

~~~
steelaz
Thanks for the downvotes, but I'm serious. A link to "funny" image is at the
very top, this is one small step from memes being posted on HN.

~~~
Kudos
It relates to a previous thread on HN discussing PHP being like a hammer with
a claw on both sides. It's not some random image link.

~~~
steelaz
Shouldn't it then be a comment on that thread? I see plenty of comments in
serious threads pointing out that topic was already discussed in referenced
threads.

------
cheald
Easily the best part of this photoset is that it's hanging in a spot labelled
"wrench".

I have never seen PHP explained quite so succinctly.

------
seanlinehan
This. Is. Awesome.

------
ianleckey
hahaha, that is fantastic

------
guccimane
I don't see what all the fuss is. A good craftsman could build a house no
matter what hammer he chooses. Don't be such a _snob_ about insisting that
hammers must have heads to drive nails, just because all the hammers you've
used before happened to have them.

~~~
tptacek
For that matter, why do they even need handles? Primitive ape-men just used
big rocks as their tools. If it's good enough for the ape-men...!

~~~
jrockway
A rock would be too simple; this is PHP, after all.

(Where's my NailDriverDeviceFactoryModuleImpl?)

~~~
wladimir
You're confused with Java. In PHP it is simple, just counter-intuitive and set
up to mislead you. It would look like a rock but turn into a viscous liquid as
soon as you try to hit the nail and the nails get stuck in it.

~~~
wtracy
In Java it would be:

DeviceFactoryFactory().createDeviceFactory().getNailDriverDeviceFactoryModuleImpl();

~~~
angusgr
[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com.au/2006/03/execution-in-
king...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com.au/2006/03/execution-in-kingdom-of-
nouns.html) _For the lack of a nail, throw new
HorseshoeNailNotFoundException("no nails!");_

------
Jebus
More PHP envy? Get over it, PHP > all, and that's not gonna change anytime
soon

------
Androsynth
This thread has very much of a "She's a witch! Burn her!!" vibe going on.

